# Lt. Gov. candidates debate crime, health care



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lt. Gov. candidates debate crime, health care 
By DAVID WEBER , Associated Press writer 

NEWTON — The four candidates for lieutenant governor sparred in a freewheeling debate yesterday, with Democratic and Republican hopefuls clashing on the same issues as their running mates. 
Republican Reed Hillman, Kerry Healey's choice to succeed her as lieutenant governor, claimed voters concerned about crime should be concerned about the Democratic team of Deval Patrick and Tim Murray. Hillman, an ex-state representative and the former head of the state police, said "people who understand crime understand how important it is to have a law-and-order team in the corner office instead of two defense attorneys." 
Murray, who worked as a defense attorney before becoming mayor of Worcester, reminded Hillman that the Massachusetts constitution was written by John Adams, who also was a defense attorney. 
Murray criticized Healey's pledge to veto a funding mechanism in the recently passed universal health care bill, saying it would hurt uninsured poor people while helping big companies such as Wal-Mart and Dunkin' Donuts. 
Hillman interjected: "You're going to drive all those businesses over the border to New Hampshire." 
Murray shot back: "I don't know about any Dunkin' Donuts or Wal-Marts that are moving." 
The debate, taped at New England Cable News studios in Newton and scheduled to air yesterday night, also gave independent candidate John Sullivan and Green-Rainbow candidate Martina Robinson a chance to publicize their positions. 
Sullivan, who's running with Christy Mihos, said, "We say the solution to the problem is to elect an independent team and let us throw some good ideas out of the box and onto the table." 
Robinson said, "Of course, there might be some difference between the Democrats and Republicans, however they all follow the same pattern and move to the tune of the corporations." 
The lieutenant governor's race has drawn scant attention while the contest for governor has become heated in recent weeks. Most of the lieutenant gubernatorial candidates' news coverage has grown out of the war of words between Republican Kerry Healey and Democrat Deval Patrick over who would be a stronger governor on the issue of crime. 
Murray recently came under attack from the Healey campaign for accepting court-appointed cases to represent sex offenders in detention hearings. Murray said he accepted the appointments when the court was having trouble finding lawyers for the indigent defendants. 
Democratic party officials, in turn, rapped Hillman, for advocating for a governor's pardon for a man arrested three times for drunken driving more than 20 years ago. Hillman acknowledged that drunken driving is a serious offense, but said he also recognizes "that people turn themselves around." 
Robinson was a late entrant into the race after Wendy Van Horne announced on Sept. 1 that family obligations would prevent her from further campaigning. An activist for the rights of disabled people, Robinson has cerebral palsy. She uses a wheelchair and employs an aide to repeat her campaign speeches, which sometimes are difficult to understand due to a speech impediment. 
Sullivan is the chairman of Winchester Cooperative Bank and the longtime Winchester town moderator. He has said he is personally opposed to abortion, but supports abortion rights. He has pledged to advocate for senior citizens and municipal government programs if elected to office.

Date of Publication: October 17, 2006 on Page


----------

